# lost a little 'un



## jo65 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mori, one of the 5 week olds adopted on Sunday looked a little listless and miserable last night. Her lack of quick reflexes told me that she must be poorly so I separated her from the others and phoned the vet helpline. The vet told me to keep her warm and dropper her sugared water. Sadly she has died. I am keeping an eye on the others in case its an infection but I am also going to change the bedding. At the moment I am using [email protected] sawdust and shredded paper but I have arranged to have some hemp bedding delivered. I suppose what is running through my head is 'What went wrong?'

A couple of hairy moments occurred during all this. As I was separating Mori, Selene shot out of the cage to have a nosey and my daughter and I had a job nabbing her. Then, in the middle of the night, I heard a scuttling and then a commotion. Cybele had somehow (we suspect through the bars) got out of the wee ones' cage and found her way into the big girls' cage. She well and truly ruffled a few feathers in there before we rescued her. Strange thing is the cages are on two different shelves. Its like having toddlers again. Let's just say I have a few more grey hairs in my head this morning and extra bags under the eyes.


----------

